# tips for cold weather bass on Perdido ?



## cjm (Dec 12, 2011)

hi, i have been bass fishing for about 9 years and never fished winter. just in the summer time because i hunt also and cant afford or have time for both. and im not going to get to hunt this year SO, i need some help with winter bass. i launch at seminole landing and always done good in the area with a dark worm texas rig. anyone recommend any better color. like i said i never bass fished in winter ,


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

you could always try a fluke style bait, hard jerbait, spinnerbaits are always a good choice...maybe a crank..lipless as well. or if you find a deep hole you could hit it with a jigging spoon.......large profile jig...slow


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been trying to figure them out aswell jesse is right i got a few on jerk's most of the fish I've caught this winter have been on small spinnerbaits and i fished some deep diving craw color crankbaits and only got two all winter and i mean i fished them real hard. i would say first try spinnerbaits/cranks slow then some suspending jerkbait if that won't produce I'd go to jigs or jiggin spoons with pork trailer in dark brown colors. everthing needs to be fished slow the longer you can keep it front of him the better. but also experiment i was fishing this same hole for a half hour trying different color and blade combo's on my spinnerbait this fish had to of seen 4 different baits colors and finaly on the clear skirt white blades i got him and he was 4 pounds


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

*bass*

Bass usually slow down in true winter. Fish with larger bait, several styles will work if you keep in mind that a bass metabolism is slower in winter so slow down. I caught my largest bass Jan 1, i threw out a rattletrap and let it sink to the bottom and sit when I picked it up she hit it hard. If you are fishing crank baits fish slow and use suspending baits. If your using spinnerbaits crawl or bounce them off the bottom with a slow retrieve. You can also try a carolina rig with larger jig&pig set up. If you use a carolina rig, use a true glass bead between the swivel and weight, it sounds like crawfish eating. If your using a worm keep it tight to cover and watch your line. Remember when you find a bass try to remember what depth you cought it at, also when you do find bass in winter they will not chase a bait far, therefore using larger slower baits increase you chance. I try to use natural looking colors as much as possible. Good luck and remember slow down and watch your line.:thumbsup:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

dallis has a point with the trap. a big pattern on seminole in the jan-mar is ripping traps out of the grass...i have never had it work for me (not enough practice) but they say to hold on tight to the rod cause they hit hard.


----------

